# New Project - Why We Hike



## wtcobb (Oct 13, 2015)

Want to introduce my new project I've finally kicked off: Why We Hike. I've been parked on the domain for a year but finally was motivated to start it. The premise is simple: I ask hikers "Why do you hike?" The website is a collection of their photos and answers.

I was inspired by George Mallory's infamous answer about why he was compelled to climb Everest after repeated failures. "Because it is there," he said. My project will explore why people continue to go out into the woods, in inclement weather, in search of hiking lists, etc.

I hope you'll take a visit, enjoy it, and provide feedback. And I hope to see you on the trails!

www.whywehike.com

Thanks, and happy trails.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 14, 2015)

For the fresh air and views.



Ponchos in the wind by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## ski stef (Oct 16, 2015)

So I can eat. more. pizza. 

I'm not really sure why I hike - mostly to spend time with my dog I guess and stay in shape. I wish I was out fishing everyday but that's not burning the calories. I might think about this a bit more..


----------



## JimG. (Oct 16, 2015)

Turns out hiking (especially the down hike) is kick ass cross training for skiing.

Coming down steep Catskill trails full of loose round rocks works every muscle in my legs especially my ankles.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2015)

Because I love being in mountains not watching TV. Good fun times excellent views. It really cool to hike all the 3500 elevation Catskills in mess then 3/years. Great off season exercise. Good times with friends. Great  muscle buildkng for skiing. Cheap once you get good gear no lift tickets needed.  And love looking at ski trails seeing how much bigger Catskills are then some of those trails at least by Windam. Love seeing all people with their pets who enjoy being out to.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 20, 2015)

For the fresh air and views.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 20, 2015)

For the fresh air and views.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 22, 2015)

Remote places always have cool views....and not always figuratively.   April 28th 2012...~20mi SW of Katahdin.  Temps in high 30s ~1pm.  One of those many N.Central Maine backcountry areas that are accessible via logging roads only, old but revisited a bit, but with its secret areas.  Wildlife, brooks that beavers turn into bogs and then revert to brooks.  Woods varying from medium to thick growth in hardwood, softwood and old growth in areas.  Backcountry that one gets introduced to in Jr. HS years...you never forget..
____________________________________________
Location:  ~2 miles SE of Farrar Mtn., 15mi SW of Katahdin, T1 R12 WELS township, Piscataquis County, ME


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice! Location of picture?


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 9, 2016)

Because I love being among nature and the mountains. Mountains are Nature's masterpieces, whether by glacier, tectonics, or volcanic activity. They represent remoteness and remind us that we are merely temporary occupiers of this beautiful, old world. I feel much more at peace and alive when I am away from society and among nature. The quiet nights in the forest lit up by endless stars and a bright moon glow is how the world is supposed to look. Without skyscrapers, street lights, or engine noises.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2016)

Porkchop said:


> Nice! Location of picture?



Porkchop!  ...My bad, sorry for not following up...meh, only 9+ months late.   

Location: NE of Kokadjo...OR(from the east(~I-95)...north of Brownville Jct(rte ME-11)....
 15mi SW of Katahdin, T1 R12 WELS township, Piscataquis County, ME

In the Nahmakanta Maine Public Reserved Land, ~50yds to the north of Penobscot Pond's eastern end.  Logging road eventually will take you to the Black Pond Road(or Wadleigh Mtn to the east). 
 You'd be surprised how much the grown up brush & hardwoods are now covering up the exact vantage point of Katahdin in the 2012 pic.


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

We never hiked much back east due to ticks, mosquitoes and humidity.  Since we have been in Colorado, none of that exists so we hike a lot now mostly for fitness, scenery and finding new places.  Much more comfortable when there is a drier climate.   After the last possible skiing is done and before it starts up, that has been our everyday of the weekend plan and use AllTrails to plan things out.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 19, 2016)

Colorado, especially in the higher elevations, must be great for hiking, biking and jogging/walking...


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Colorado, especially in the higher elevations, must be great for hiking, biking and jogging/walking...



MTB still takes the wind out of me on up hill climbs though but it is nice.  Lots of multiuse trails including horseback.  Very dog friendly too!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 19, 2016)

A couple really nice hiking weekends and scout some BC places


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2016)

Still hiking between early season skiing days!  We have been hitting some shorter hikes to visible landmarks.  Good filler for now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Still hiking between early season skiing days!  We have been hitting some shorter hikes to visible landmarks.  Good filler for now.......



Cool/Cold weather hiking is great....no mosquitoes.  Those things are the axis of evil.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Cool/Cold weather hiking is great....no mosquitoes.  Those things are the axis of evil.


We have not seen any mosquitos all summer and into fall.  Too dry here.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> We have not seen any mosquitos all summer and into fall.  Too dry here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Sweet expect me to move to your spare bedroom.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

